# Bannereinbindung in Header von wbb2



## LeH (14. Dezember 2003)

ich hab hier mehrere Banner und will diese in den Header meines Boards bringen. Da ich diese Banner von adbutler.de habe und somit durch einen Klick nen paar Cent bekomme, muss ich den HTML Code benutzen, den ich bei adbutler bekommen habe. Ich würde den Banner gerne so in mein Board ( http://www.avatarboard.de ) einbinden wie hier : http://www.spieleforum.de (soll jetzt bitte net als Werbung aufgefasst werden). Also schön oben rechts auf den Header.  Was brache ich dafür, das die Werbebanner auf dem Header liegen. Das die Banner rotieren wäre mir gar nichts ganz so wichtig. Hauptsache ich kann einen einzigen schön da oben auf den Header bekommen. 

Wäre das möglich? 

danke! Flocke!


----------



## Michael Och (15. Dezember 2003)

Du musst einfach die Bannerdatei des WBB überschreiebn, kläre das aber mit WBB ab, denn wenn das kein "Freeware Board" ist wäre das Copirightverletzung.


----------



## LeH (15. Dezember 2003)

Das mit dem Copyright is wurscht. Spielt hier jedenfalls keine Rolle. 

Aber hast du nicht nen Code oder so?

Komm mit deiner Hilfe net klar.


----------



## Tim C. (17. Dezember 2003)

Du musst die Template Datei (wenn WBB sowas nutzt) oder alternativ die index Datei deines Forums in einem HTML-Editor deiner Wahl öffnen und den Quelltext an der betreffenden Position einfügen.
Was Horrorkid meinte,  war, dass du dir die Stelle im Quellcode suchst, an der momentan der WBB Banner ist suchst, und diesen ersetzt.



> Das mit dem Copyright is wurscht. Spielt hier jedenfalls keine Rolle.


Da würde ich mich sehr gut absichern vorher, da es z.B. viele Freeware Produke gibt, die nur für privaten Einsatz kostenlos sind. Mit der Einbindung eines Banners, über den du Gewinn machen kannst, weisen dir listige Juristen allerdings ganz schnell eine kommerzielle Absicht nach. 
Also, überprüfe besser nochmal genau die Lizenzbestimmungen vom WBB, ob das damit konform geht.


----------



## Michael Och (17. Dezember 2003)

Meine Reden


----------



## LeH (17. Dezember 2003)

ja, aber wenn ich den HTML Code einfüge, kommt der Werbebanner neben den Header. Ich will, dass der Banner *auf* dem header is. Bsp.: http://www.spieleforum.de (oben rechts)


----------

